# Beginner to making beef jerky



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

I have no idea where to even start. I see that some people are using dehydrators and some are using ovens. I want my jerky to last more than a year but the recipes that I am finding only last a few weeks. Can any one recommend a recipe that has a very good shelf life ? Help please ! -M


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A year is pushin it. I guess if you got it bone dry and vacuum sealed it or something. I prefer biltong to jerky. Thicker cuts, different spices, still a little soft in middle but bone dry on the outside. I could live off the stuff. Different recipes for beef and venison. Whatcha usin?


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to start off with beef. We bought a vacuum sealer today from good will and he wants to store jerky. Do you think I can make it last for 6 months if I sealed it ? Mind sharing your recipe. Sounds yummy.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. Here is a good way to start. You will have to play with amounts to adjust to your taste. Cant give specifics as my South African g ma would roll over in her grave. 
For beef...
coarse salt
black pepper cracked
coriander
Apple cider vinegar
Beef(preferably london broil)

Cut beef into inch to half inch thick strips. Cut beef WITH THE GRAIN!! Everybody messes that up. Ask your butcher if you dont know.
Salt. Let sit for 12 hrs in refrigerator or cool dark spot. The longer it sits the saltier.
pick up and scrape off excess salt with knife.
Lightly brush with vinegar but make sure to get all the meat. You can also mix vinegar in bowl with same amount of water and dip. This will give end product black shiny finish.
while wet add coriander and blk pepper then allow to dry in fridge.
Now you are ready to dry. If you live in a humid climate (almost all US) you must build drying box. Not hard. In South Africa we just hung outside behind fly screen.
build cube box. On backside put five one inch diameter holes on top end and bottom end. Rig 60 watt light bulb in bottom pointing up. Hang meat from wire near top. Close up box. Dry 2-3 days maybe 4. Done when hard on outside and still soft in middle. Yum. If meat goes green you messed up and spoiled it. Dont eat.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Oh and dont store in plastic unless vacuum sealed. Brown bag or pizza box. I keep mine in the fridge because I make mine wetter than most.


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh I understand family recipes. I will have to let you know how it goes. Thank you !


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Hit me up with questiins if you have em. Ive also read a couple good threads on this here. There are some folks around that have different ways that are just as good. Id ask around and find what works best for you. Have fun with it. I love doin stuff like this.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Beef jerky is good, deer jerky is better!


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I'm fresh out of deer so beef it is !


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha! Have you ever tried it home made?


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

No. I might have had bear once. I'm not from a family of hunters.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

I new this guy when i was a kid eho had the BEST jerky EVER! but it was a secret family recipe... :-/

Ive made beef jerky before. Lives off it for a week too.At the time the seasoning made it taste like eggs and gravy... so i ate breakfast for a week. Haha
You have to find the perfect recipe for the seasoning.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Venison recipe similar but you use brown sugar/coriander mixture and use redwine vinegar instead of apple. I also add two 2 spoons of Worcester to every cup of vinegar. And only let sit in salt for about 1 hr before scraping. Everything else pretty much the same. You can ise brown sugar with the beef as well but i like it better without. With the beef maybe 12 hrs in the salt would be too much unless using fatty meat. Id cut that in half.


----------

